# Smokers, 4 Types of Meat, 15 People



## mrdarby (Sep 27, 2012)

I may have bitten off more than I can chew. I am new to smoking but do it quite often. I have a Weber Smokey Mountain Cooker and will also be using an electric smoker (I don't remember the make or model but it uses pellets). My friends have asked if I would smoke some meat for everyone if they paid for it all. Of course I jumped at the chance. I bought a pork butt, brisket flat, 2 racks of baby back ribs, and 2 whole chickens. I'm sure this is enough food, along with the sides, my question is what's the best way to do this? I figure I'll use the electric smoker for the pork butt, I am doing pulled pork sandwiches, and brisket; and the charcoal Weber for the ribs and chicken. I'm most concerned about not having everything finish on time or having the chicken done while the brisket still is at 170, or the brisket done but the Butt still have an hour or so. Or any other combination of possibilities. We are eating around 5:00 so I figure it'll be an early start. Any tips or Ideas?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 27, 2012)

You want the brisket and the pork butt waiting on the chicken and ribs instead of the other way around. An empty ice chest is your friend in this regard. If you will wrap the pork butt and the brisket in heavy duty foil, then in a couple of very thick towels, place it down in an empty ice chest (like you take to picnics or camping to put drinks and ice in), then fill in all remaining space with pillows, blankets, more towels, etc. and close the lid, it will keep that meat hot for as much as 4 hours or longer and above 140 degrees so there is no danger of food spoilage.

By using this method, you can wait to put the ribs and the chicken on until the brisket and pork butt get almost ready. The chicken is going to take around 3.5 - 4 hours and the baby backs about 5 hours if you use the 2-2-1 method.

Let us know if you need further help with this.

You'll have to do a more precise calculation since we don't know the size of your brisket and pork butt but here's the order and approximate time that things will go onto the smokers:

Brisket @ 2 PM minus (weight of brisket x 1.5) hours - approx. 9 PM night before
Pork Butt 2 PM minus (weight of pork butt x 1.5) hours - approx. 2 AM
Ribs @ 11 AM (gives you a 1 hour padding) keep hot at 140-150 degrees until time to serve
Chicken @ 12:30 PM (gives you a 30 minute padding) keep hot at 140-150 degrees until time to serve
_*Some of you who cater a lot more often may have some suggestions as well.. this is just what works for me.*_

*Extra Notes:*

You might consider having some appetizers on hand just in case anything goes awry, they have something to snack on.

Slice the brisket and pull the pork at about 4:00 PM and keep it covered and hot until time to eat.
Use the home oven set at 140-170 to keep everything warm or that electric smoker will work for the same purpose if you can control the temperature to between 140-170 degrees.


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 27, 2012)

Jeff gave you some great advice - I would also have a pan of beans and some good slaw to go with what you are cooking.

The appetizer plan is really a must. Why don't you ask one of the guests who is a good cook to bring an item or two and you can throw in some ABT's and some smoked nuts at the same time as the chicken and in about 2-2.5 hours they will be done and ready to serve.  

I am one of the moderators of this section and an ex caterer so if you need help with a recipe for something send me a PM and I will get back to you as soon as I can. I will be having out of town guests over the weekend so I will be on here hit and miss - but I will get back to you


----------



## mrdarby (Sep 27, 2012)

"Wanting the brisket and pork butt to wait on the chicken". That's a great tip. I remember reading about the cooler trick when I first started but have since forgetten. Ribs I have never really had an issue with finishing on time, but the brisket and pork I have.

Thanks Jeff.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 27, 2012)

I Figure on 2Hrs/Lb with a 2Hr CYA/Rest at 225-250*F for the Brisket and Butt putting the Butt in first since it is most likely heavier. Go with 2-2-1 at 225-240*F on the Ribs and the Birds will take some where around 30mins/Lb Whole or 20mins/Lb Spatchcocked at the same temp but at the 225* cooking range they will need to be pulled at an IT of 150*F and go in a 425*F Oven or on a Grill to crisp the skin. The final IT should be 165* in the Breast and I like 175*F in the Thighs. These are estimated times. If the Butt and Briskey get done early they can be wrapped in foil and towels and rest in a cooler for up to 5 hours. You can also take the Birds to 160*F and do the same, then in the Oven to reheat and crisp. I would highly recommend my *Smokey Au Jus* with the Brisket, Brining the Birds overnight and I have great Recipes for an *Awesome Finishing Sauce *for PP and *Foiling Juice* for Ribs. Anything I can help with just PM me and if you Search the Recipes in RED you will find those recipes easily. Good luck...JJ


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 27, 2012)

You got some great info. Being in SLC and knowing the altitude is a bit higher than sea level, I'd adjust as Chef JJ said to the 2 hrs per lb.  His Au Jus is out of this world and I always make it with Brisket. Good luck and let us know how it all turns out.


----------

